# My first CZ



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Went to the gun show today picked up a CZ-75B nib with 3 mags , one 15 rd and two 10 rd . The gun really fits my hand good I'm looking forward to the range. I'm new to the forum and the reading has been great. The price was good $406 out the door tax and background check. Thanks Frank:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Lawnman give us a range report and pictures when get the time. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


>


Soon!!!!!:smt1099


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Here you go!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is a sharp looking pistol in anybodys book. Bet your really going to like that one. If by some chance you don't PM the swamp here and we will take good care of it for you.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Went to the range this am , new CZ was perfect , 200 rds no failures. Would like to change out the sights , the TRU GLO on the new Glock 34 are real nice. Five diff ammo's ran thru she loved them all (blaser , american eagle , magtech , winchester and remington. This gun just seems to fit the hand!!!For the price I would reccomend it!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Lawnman380 said:


> Here you go!!!


Good purchase there! I owned a 75B Black Poly for yrs.. I sold it to purchase something else. I missed it! I recently purchased another CZ 75B in Stainless Steel. It is FANTASTIC! I will never get rid of this gem. CZ's are probably the best handgun for the money on the market.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!!! Just cleaned the new CZ 75 B and Glock 34, they were very easy to field strip , only took a few min. I have to thank everyone here and at Glock talk and THR for all the info, they are my first 9mm pistols and I am very pleased. I'm sure I will continue to buy more guns but these won't be going anywhere.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*...*



Shipwreck said:


>


That photo is sweet, Shipwreck.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*...*



Lawnman380 said:


> Went to the range this am , new CZ was perfect , 200 rds no failures. Would like to change out the sights , the TRU GLO on the new Glock 34 are real nice. Five diff ammo's ran thru she loved them all (blaser , american eagle , magtech , winchester and remington. This gun just seems to fit the hand!!!For the price I would reccomend it!!!:mrgreen:


My buddy has a CZ 75 BD. It's what he carries most often and what he competes with.


----------

